
Reported Leak of 1.5TB of Only Fans Data - elliekelly
https://twitter.com/broderick/status/1233097681742049281
======
minimaxir
Article:
[https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/ryanhatesthis/terabytes...](https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/ryanhatesthis/terabytes-
of-stolen-adult-content-from-onlyfans-have-leaked)

------
curiousgal
fwi OnlyFans is a porn website where amateur sex workers can charge for their
content.

~~~
rhema
I thought this was some kind of overclocking crowdsourced data at first.

